
The Beauty Of Typography: Writing Systems And Calligraphy Of The World - philfreo
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2010/05/18/the-beauty-of-typography-writing-systems-and-calligraphy-of-the-world/
======
philfreo
And part 2: [http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2010/06/22/the-beauty-of-
typ...](http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2010/06/22/the-beauty-of-typography-
writing-systems-and-calligraphy-part-2/)

